# kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing havock

## dE_logics

No matter which folder I shair using this package, I get this in exports - 

```
 *(no_subtree_check,async,all_squash)
```

Does it make any sense to you? There are no folders specified! Furthermore, you cant specify the peer (or the IP)which which you want to share.

----------

## dE_logics

Looks like no one users the GUI.

----------

## dE_logics

Oh c'mon man...someone.

----------

## dE_logics

Bump.

Ok, maybe the KDE users can try this and report.

----------

